# Interpreter Services - insuranc ehwo



## imjsanderson (Mar 5, 2009)

Has anyone billed insurance for an interpreter charge?  Wer have an insuranc ehwo will cover this but I am not certain what code to bill.


----------



## Krzysztof (Mar 5, 2009)

I've found that HCPCS code T1013 (Sign language or oral interpretive services, per 15 minutes) is accepted by many private insurers. Although 'T' codes are developed primarily for Mcaid administration, they are often preferred by other entities in lieu of an unlisted code.


----------



## gailmc (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree T1013 is what we send to all our payers.


----------

